# How to copy select photos from pc to iphone



## NotRite (Sep 9, 2008)

Iphone 3 here. For the life of me I cannot figure out how to select a certain few photos from my pc and send them to my iphone. I have tried to select the pics, rt click and then send to and then Chucks Iphone and I get an error message saying this device has stopped responding or has been disconnected. Neither of these things has happened?! 

I did somehow get ALL of the pics on my pc to sync TO my phone. I wanted only 11 pics....thing is that when it started syncing, it counted up to the 11 and quit....went to the photos icon on my phone only to find dang near a 1000 pics had actually been copied.

I have the latest and greatest OS update on the phone.

I have watched youtubes on the subject, but I do not get the screens 3 different videos show. It does not seem complicated at all in the videos, it's just in reality I don't get the "devices", or anything for that matter to show up on the left side of ITunes?. I don't know, just thought I would try here and see what someone would come up with. For that matter I can't seem to figure out how to delete a pic from the phone either.


----------



## granthillsSA (May 21, 2012)

You can only do this with iTunes installed.

I take it you have the latest iTunes installed.

Open iTunes.
Look for a button on the right that says iTunes Store. (Don't Click on it)
Plug in your phone.
iTunes will detect it and show your iPhone name next to the iTunes Store Button.
Click on your phone name.
It will now show you your phone summary info.
Look for the "Photos" tab. Click on it.
Now enable the check box that says: "Sync Photos"
Now select the folder that you want to sync.

Hope this helps
Grant


----------



## NotRite (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you thank you thank. By the way.....THANK YOU!!!!

Now...how do I delete the all the dang photos that I SOMEHOW synced TO my iphone FROM my iphone?

Thanks again, I really appreciate this!


----------



## PCTechnican (Mar 8, 2014)

you do not need to use iTunes to copy pictures you can open the camera roll in devices and drives on a pc and use file manager to click and drag.


----------



## NotRite (Sep 9, 2008)

PCTechnican said:


> you do not need to use iTunes to copy pictures you can open the camera roll in devices and drives on a pc and use file manager to click and drag.


Thanks for your reply. That would not/has not worked. As I stated in a previous post, I repeatedly get an error message saying the device has been disconnected or is not responding or something of that nature. The phone would be connected, and even be in use and I would still get this message.

Thanks


----------

